# 7ht mag



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone doin any mods to this reel yet .....on this side of the pond


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

not much to do except replacement the pinion support. not sure if this one needs its.
but the red turbo and black ones do. if you intend to fish with it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> anyone doin any mods to this reel yet .....on this side of the pond


I've had my 2 all to pieces. other than the addition of smoothies and a good cleaning the reel needs nothing for fishing. For casting, a good cleaning, new bearings and some polishing here and there yoour good.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mag nob*

It is in my way. I think it is in a bad place. It should be at the back of the spool or middle. It pokes me in the wrist when reeling in. I am selling mine because of it.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surf rat said:


> It is in my way. I think it is in a bad place. It should be at the back of the spool or middle. It pokes me in the wrist when reeling in. I am selling mine because of it.



very interested in reel. pm sent...


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

eric said:


> not much to do except replacement the pinion support. not sure if this one needs its.


Same fault is in-built ... so if you are going to treat it rough then yes.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i was mostly looking for mag and bearing improvments for pure "distance"


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> i was mostly looking for mag and bearing improvments for pure "distance"


Don't get me wrong the 7HT mag is a very good reel but the brakes are designed for bombproof brakes ... they do that well. If you want something that takes you to the edge casting wise then there are better reels for that. As far as the pinion support goes .... pure distance is fine, but its a pain in the bum if you can't reel in again 

I imagine there's ways and means of tuning the magnifuge system but I've certainly not bothered exploring what they might be. The reel itself should be good enough for some very respectable distances anyway in the right hands.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

eric said:


> not much to do except replacement the pinion support. not sure if this one needs its.
> but the red turbo and black ones do. if you intend to fish with it.


If I correctly understand the issue with the pinion support, the 7HT Mag has part #33, gear shaft collar, which the original 7HT does not have (not sure about the turbo), then there should be no issue with the Mag version.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I put a 6-7 ft sand tiger on the beach with mine....I did upgrade the drag to carbon washers, but the pinion gear is fine.


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

dsurf said:


> If I correctly understand the issue with the pinion support, the 7HT Mag has part #33, gear shaft collar, which the original 7HT does not have (not sure about the turbo), then there should be no issue with the Mag version.


Way wide of the mark I'm afraid - part 33 is the bush that goes on the OUTSIDE of the driveshaft ... it doesn't cure the issue! The issue is with the tunnel on the inside of the drive shaft. The reason you see part 33 added is because the 7HT mag has bearing in the sideplate (much the same as the ambassadeurs) and the bush (or collar as they call it) is added to ensure the smooth operation of the bearing.

You dont see this part on the other 7HTs is because they don't have the driveshaft bearing.

What they have added is the pinion shaft (part 8) which I imagine might help support the pinion gear a bit and maybe reduce the loss of the drive that the problem sometimes causes (mind you I think they only added it to account for the new spool) ... but it won't take away the excessive wear caused by the float in the top of the drive shaft and the resultant uneven meshing of the gears ... put short, problem ain't fixed.

Just to illustrate I found this on the net this afternoon - an older millionaire which shows the tunnel at the top of the drive shaft where the support pin goes very well










There's a simple cure for any doubters that the tunnel exists on the mag to be honest - if you own one take the handle off and look.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

on another note ive noticed on mine at times... it takes several turns of the handle before the button pops fully back up... is this normal........unlike the abu u dont hear just one positive click ....several clicks sometimes before the button fully pops back


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> on another note ive noticed on mine at times... it takes several turns of the handle before the button pops fully back up... is this normal........unlike the abu u dont hear just one positive click ....several clicks sometimes before the button fully pops back


It could be other problems ... such as needing a service etc but it is a symptom of this issue.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> on another note ive noticed on mine at times... it takes several turns of the handle before the button pops fully back up... is this normal........unlike the abu u dont hear just one positive click ....several clicks sometimes before the button fully pops back


this is normal, all of mine do it new out of box. one thing i found is, if the handle is in the knob down position it engages on a half turn.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hooked Up said:


> on another note ive noticed on mine at times... it takes several turns of the handle before the button pops fully back up... is this normal........unlike the abu u dont hear just one positive click ....several clicks sometimes before the button fully pops back


Yep, it's normal (confirmed with UK folks).


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

dsurf said:


> Yep, it's normal (confirmed with UK folks).


It may be common ... but it isn't normal - they are designed to engage with one full turn of the handle ... ask Daiwa if you doubt it. They sometimes have a problem with heavy grease and stick but it is also one of the problems caused by the drive shaft issue


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

blakdog_tackle said:


> It may be common ... but it isn't normal - they are designed to engage with one full turn of the handle ... ask Daiwa if you doubt it. They sometimes have a problem with heavy grease and stick but it is also one of the problems caused by the drive shaft issue


It does engage fully with one full turn of the handle, and this apparently is normal. I get three clicks before full release, first click (button does not seem to release any here) with about 1/3 of handle turn, second click (button pops out 1/2 way) with 2/3 of handle turn, and out fully with full turn (maybe slightly over full handle turn...but no more). I've been through mine several times....no excessive grease....added carbon drag washers (this was hugh improvement) and added ABEC 7 ceramic bearings. 
I just may add the pinion support as well. Russ, thanks for the update.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

How do you add the pinion support and where would you get that part?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

goes in under tension cap and get um from the UK


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

dsurf said:


> It does engage fully with one full turn of the handle, and this apparently is normal. I get three clicks before full release, first click (button does not seem to release any here) with about 1/3 of handle turn, second click (button pops out 1/2 way) with 2/3 of handle turn, and out fully with full turn (maybe slightly over full handle turn...but no more). I've been through mine several times....no excessive grease....added carbon drag washers (this was hugh improvement) and added ABEC 7 ceramic bearings.
> I just may add the pinion support as well. Russ, thanks for the update.


Yours is fine then Doug ... actually it would be nice if ABU would do something about their engage system. If its 2 or 3 turns to get it to engage then its time to start taking a look at it, which is waht I thought you said. Like most reels, even without the support some people seem to get away without any problems and its generally those that service them properly.

The pins generally take under a minute to fit, though sometimes you have to file the top down a tad so you can get the circlip back on ... keep them lubricated though otherwise they are a menace to get out sometimes.

Jeb - You might be able to get them off Breakaway USA (Breakaway do a version in the UK) if you don't want to shop with those of us in the UK that hold them.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

Hooked Up said:


> i was mostly looking for mag and bearing improvments for pure "distance"



Did you learn how to cast for "pure distance" on your :fishing: trip? Where's the fish? 
Not enough distance yet........Maybe too much :beer: lol
New toy to play with I quess.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

plenty of room in the attic yet........{toys}......the freakin fish elude me yet
but the distance is comming quicker......sw s winds perfect water sharks sharks sharks sharks..........that and the ocra police makin me blow in the lil black box... if u wanna cast this weekend let me know steve is still up in A I catchin stripers everyday it seems


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jeff,

The only one that I have heard of that has modified those reels is Big D, not to say others haven't of course. Something tells me it will be a waste of time asking him right now though. I know he pops his head in here every so often. I am sure he will still be quiet until he retires....LOL If you find something out, please share with us. I am interested in how they are modified for the field as well. I wonder if the ring isn't removed and then the dial modified to act more like a mono. Not having one in hand it is just speculation at this point.

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

while i dont exspect to find the "magic" reel of the forest.......i do like tryin differant things to find what works best for me.......i know if i want results i have to learn to cast..
you still gotta put in the time....


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I have mod, a 7ht mag 
went from a 450 foot reel to a 700 foot reel
works great with great feed back.
willielongcaster


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

do tell.........threw mine a lil saturday.....450 is about where its at....
stock outta the box for me.....time to strip her down n speed her up
bearings on the way ima start there


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

anyone know where I can find one in the USA? If not any good sellers overseas willing to ship to the USA?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

red drum tackle had a few


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

TW's in Nags Head has um and the best price......Well they did Memorial weekend.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

The other weekend I was watching that reel get thrown 550+ out the box. Didn't seem like much line was left on it to fight a drum with that distance. It was a pure fishing set up, heaver with 15 or 17lb test, can't remember. Nice reel though....


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The reel holds plenty of line for Drum fishing. I don't think you will toss a Drum rig and bait 183yards......


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> The other weekend I was watching that reel get thrown 550+ out the box. Didn't seem like much line was left on it to fight a drum with that distance. It was a pure fishing set up, heaver with 15 or 17lb test, can't remember. Nice reel though....


So are you saying that you know someone that is going to cast 183 yards with a chunk of bait in drum fishing conditions? Man, that is impressive!
Fished quite a bit with Mike Langston and Rolland and I bet the best they can hit is 150 yards or so with 8 and bait. Maybe a little better with a helluva tailwind.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I don't think that's what Robert was saying. I was there too, and the setup was a 6oz weight, a 13' CCP 6-10 and 17# Tritanium. It wasn't a fishing rig on the end, but previous responses indicated that the 7HT Mag was a 450' reel out of the box, which is simply not true. The reel hit 550+ with no modifications and a conservative mag setting.

And he's right, there wasn't much line left on that spool...

Evan


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> So are you saying that you know someone that is going to cast 183 yards with a chunk of bait in drum fishing conditions? Man, that is impressive!
> Fished quite a bit with Mike Langston and Rolland and I bet the best they can hit is 150 yards or so with 8 and bait. Maybe a little better with a helluva tailwind.


I was not saying anything other than what I stated.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> The reel holds plenty of line for Drum fishing. I don't think you will toss a Drum rig and bait 183yards......


Of course not. That is why I mentioned "with that distance", when referring to the amount of line left.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> I was not saying anything other than what I stated.




It sounded to me like you were saying that after casting 550' (183 yrds) that there was not enough line left to fight a drum. If you are throwing 183 yards when drum fishing that would be very, very impressive.

That is all I meant. Did I mis-read something? It's very easy to misunderstand a person's posts on the internet. After reading your last couple of posts on this thread I believe I understand what you were saying. 

If a person were to cast 150 yards with #17 Sufix with this reel how much line do you think would be left on the spool? What is the stated capacity of the reel?
There are plenty of guys that fish Daiwa 20's and ABU 6500's running 15 and 17 lb. line and seem to do OK with the line capacity. Does this reel hold less line than they do?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> It sounded to me like you were saying that after casting 550' (183 yrds) that there was not enough line left to fight a drum.


Yes, I believe that to be the case, at least very little, if he runs, you are in trouble unless you turn him around quick. But, I never said it was done with weight and bait in my original post. i don't think 6nbait or 8nbait would make it out that far.

BTW, you did name 2 of the finest casters I know. I have never had the chance to fish with them, wish I did.

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

just to clarify...........my post had a "me" at the end of the my statement
im sure the reel is capable of much more ... but as a very average caster... out of the box
its a 450 ft reel for "ME"


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> It sounded to me like you were saying that after casting 550' (183 yrds) that there was not enough line left to fight a drum. If you are throwing 183 yards when drum fishing that would be very, very impressive.
> 
> That is all I meant. Did I mis-read something? It's very easy to misunderstand a person's posts on the internet. After reading your last couple of posts on this thread I believe I understand what you were saying.
> 
> ...


The 7HT Mag is rated 330yds of #15. i know for a fact I have 275+yds of #17 via my Stren electric winder with a counter. The sl20sh holds 300yds of #14 so the 7HT is higher capacity. The answer is yes, even with a 150yard cast there is plenty of #17 to fight a Drum....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> The 7HT Mag is rated 330yds of #15. i know for a fact I have 275+yds of #17 via my Stren electric winder with a counter. The sl20sh holds 300yds of #14 so the 7HT is higher capacity. The answer is yes, even with a 150yard cast there is plenty of #17 to fight a Drum....


No question you are correct. 

Apparently, I came off wrong somewhere. All I was trying to say was that without modification, this reel is better then some people believe, or have claimed. I have seen claims that this reel is ONLY a 450' without modifications. (Nothing to do with you Jeff.) The 7ht mag is a great reel, with great line capacity. At 450', you still have an extra 100' compared to what I was referring to. I am not claiming anything negative about the reel what-so-ever. I do not conceive an average cast with bait to reach 550'+. But, I don't want people to think that you can't cast the reel past 450' without spending money on modifications either. That was the only point I was trying to make. I guess I should apologize for any confusion.

Robert


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I guess I should apologize for any confusion.
> 
> Robert


No way Robert. What sparked the debete was not really you. I t is all the claims both past and preasent that fly around the net of 150-200+yard casts with bait and weight. There are some that can cast that great but they are few that can do it everytime.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*reel*



AbuMike said:


> TW's in Nags Head has um and the best price......Well they did Memorial weekend.


do they have a website? do they still have them?


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*reels*



Hooked Up said:


> red drum tackle had a few


do they have a website and do you know if they still have them?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I threw the 7HT on the day in question. I was told it was spooled up with 17lb test. To the best of my recollection, I don't think it was spooled to the lip but wasn't way underspooled either. The reel cast like a dream and I got off a 556' cast in hot humid condition using a 13' CPS heaver, a Hatteras cast and a 175 gram (just over 6oz) tourney sinker. I believe with just a little time to dial her in 600 is doable with the setup.

There was not a tremendous amount of line left. Enough for a big drum??? Don't know. If you throw 8 oz on and a big ol hunk of bunker it becomes a mute point because the distance would be cut significantly.

I would run 15 lb test on this reel. I really like the way it cast.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I cast the setup just after Tommy, and I hit 488 feet. I thought I had screwed the mags off in flight but I actually screwed the mag back to full on. I also never fish with six ounces, usually less than four ounces, so that was a lot of weight for my fishing cast. I would say the reel is very nice and the CPS rod the same. Oh, by the way, my best tournament cast with 10# line, a full tourney zziplex, and my tourney abu, was only 616 feet on the same day, so i'm not what you would call a hero caster.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Daiwa*

I caught a few big Drum  on one in April. The reel cast like a dream but the mag knob pokes me in the wrist while fighting a fish. This makes the reel useless to me. It might cast good but it is not something I would fish with.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Plenty of footage of Danny on UTUBE casting 270m with a daiwa . Thats 890' for those not metricized .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surf rat said:


> I caught a few big Drum on one in April. The reel cast like a dream but the mag knob pokes me in the wrist while fighting a fish. This makes the reel useless to me. It might cast good but it is not something I would fish with.


I had always used these on my heavers. This last trip I put one one a 10' Pomp rod and noticed the same thing. I put the other on my 1569 and did not have a bit of trouble, never touched my wrist.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Connman said:


> Plenty of footage of Danny on UTUBE casting 270m with a daiwa . Thats 890' for those not metricized .


Pretty sure he is not using 17lb test....LOL


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

It does throw #17 very nice though. Waiting on some #18 Ultima Red Ice which is smaller dia. than #17 Tri+.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> It does throw #17 very nice though. Waiting on some #18 Ultima Red Ice which is smaller dia. than #17 Tri+.



The Red Ice is superb fishing line but so is the F1. The Red Ice 18lb comes in at .38mm while the F1 18lb is only .35mm. I believe the 17lb TriPlus is .40mm.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The F1 is the black??


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> The F1 is the black??


It's available in both black and titanium.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

ALSO,

DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE ULTIMA 18LB. DISTANCE WHICH COMES IN GOLD. NOT SURE ABOUT THE DIAMETER SIZE. I WAS OUT YESTERDAY HITTING IT HARD WITH A TN-14 AND 14' ASPIRE COMBO (SHIMANO), AND 8 OZ. STORM SINKER, AND WAS GETTING SOME SERIOUS HANG TIME.

BRIAN:fishing:


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

blacksand said:


> ALSO,
> 
> DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE ULTIMA 18LB. DISTANCE WHICH COMES IN GOLD. NOT SURE ABOUT THE DIAMETER SIZE. I WAS OUT YESTERDAY HITTING IT HARD WITH A TN-14 AND 14' ASPIRE COMBO (SHIMANO), AND 8 OZ. STORM SINKER, AND WAS GETTING SOME SERIOUS HANG TIME.
> 
> BRIAN:fishing:



The distance is same size as Red Ice, 18lb comes in at .38mm.


----------

